# Other Cool/Fun Things You've Made



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a Shaq (Shaquille O'neal) chair that I made when he used to play for the Suns. He now plays for the Cavaliers. The weird cropping is due to the 2mb upload size restriction. I would just like anyone to post something cool they've made. Thanks. -Matt


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I made a pneumatic spincaster once. It was used to industrially cast lead figurines. It would of course work for lead shot.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i made a battery explode...does that count?


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Some odd weapon.




__
Abe_Stranger


__
Feb 9, 2012


__
2



I removed one side of a large band/pouch set, set a wooden ball in between the layers of...






Thumper, a rubber-powered self-defense...thing.


----------

